# Kokam battery pack



## Peterhase (Mar 26, 2012)

I found out that 2 of the kokam battery packs would fit into my EV-Conversion project quite nicely,
http://www.dowkokam.com/tech-packs.htm
does anybody know where and at what costs it is available?


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

just curious how you know they will fit. I did not see anything showing dimensions for the various packs. Sorry I can't help with price or sourcing (except the "contact us" page on the linked site). Interesting video.


----------



## Peterhase (Mar 26, 2012)

I found a data sheet somewhere here on the web: 
http://evcamper.com/files/PackTechSellSheet_3.pdf

I think there is just 1 size (at different voltages) and you have to add them up as it is a modular system.

There is a similar system available at Corvus: http://www.corvus-energy.com/energy_module.html


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Perhaps I'm reading something wrong, but these numbers don't seem very impressive. 600lbs for a 20kWh pack that has a MAX power output of 70kW. (300amp at 260v...I guess they are accounting for some voltage sag)


----------



## Peterhase (Mar 26, 2012)

Pouch cells get better every day and this seems an old data sheet!

THIS IS WHY I`m asking here - if there are *any news*?!

here some later info on pouches: http://www.lithium-battery-division...4-br-Lithium-Polymer-Pouch-Battery_p_118.html

and http://shop.lipopower.de/Folien-Zellen
and http://www.ffrtrikes.com/category-s/1866.htm

but how do build a battery-compartment/box of this?


----------



## galeson (Oct 25, 2009)

For more information go to Endless-Sphere and enter "Group Buy Dow Kokam LiPo Cells"


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Prepare to spend a pretty penny for those cells, they're NOT cheap. Even with group buys.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Peterhase said:


> here some later info on pouches: http://www.lithium-battery-division...4-br-Lithium-Polymer-Pouch-Battery_p_118.html


That's a "too good to be true" price.

Also, check out http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/recent-battery-test-kokam-71238.html


----------

